# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  ألفا ثلاسيميا

## زهرة القلوب

ألفا ثلاسيميا 


تعريف : يتكون خضاب الدم الكهلي الطبيعي Hb A1 من 4 سلاسل = 2 ألفا + 2 بيتا 

تعريف بالثلاسيميا : نقص جزيء أو كلي في سلاسل خضاب الدم ( الهيموجلوبين) الموجود في كريات الدم الحمراء , و يسمى المرض نسبة الى نوع السلسة الناقصة مثل : ألفا ثلاسيميا بسبب نقص سلسلة واحدة او سلسلتين من ألفا جلوبين أو بيتا ( حيث النقص في واحدة أو اثنتين من بيتا جلوبين ) مثلا

التوريث: تورث الثلاسيميا عن طريق الصفة المتنحية الجسمانية autosomal recessive طبقا لقانون مندل الوراثي في أغلب الأحيان و قد يكون مرتبطا بالصفة المتنحية الجنسية أيضا
من الفروقات بين ألفا ثلاسيميا و بيتا ثلاسيميا أن أعراض ألفا عادة تكون مباشرة بعد الولادة, و لا تحتاج لفترة زمنية لظهورها والأمر الثاني أن سلسلة الفا من خضاب الدم أكثر أهمية و حيوية من سلسلة بيتا فاذا انعدمت تماما تستحيل الحياة مثل الصنف الرابع من ألفا ثلاسيميا
لكن بسبب وجود 4 جينات لسلسلتين من الخضاب و وجود مؤثرات أخرى فإن الفا ثلاسيميا معقدة أكثرمن ناحية التصنيف وأحسنها التصنيف السريري:
1- حامل صامت Silent carrier :
السبب: طفرة جينية في الجين او نقص جين واحد
الحالة السريرية: سليم أي لا توجد أي أعراض لدى الشخص لذل يطلق عليه ( صامت)
التشخيص: العد الدموي الشامل يكون عادة سليم 
تحليل الرحلان الكهربائي للهيموجلويبن ( الخضاب) يرى خضاب الدم من نوع بارتس Barts Hb عند الوليد في بعض الأحيان 
أما بعد عدة الشهور من العمر يكون التحليل طبيعيا 
التشخيص المؤكد يكون عن طريق فحص الجين المورث DNA analysis

2- حامل ظاهر للثلاسيميا أو الثلاسيميا الصغرى Thalassemia minor 
السبب : نقص جينين أو اعتلال وظيفي فيهما
الحالة السريرية: فقر دم مزمن
التشخيص: في العد الدموي الشامل يرى فقر دم متوسط مع صغر في الخلايا الحمراء مع زيادة في عددها
الرحلان الكهربائي لخضاب الدم: يرى خضاب الدم من نوع بارتس Barts Hb عند الوليد بنسبة تقل عن 10% و عادة يكون طبيعيا بعد شهور من الولادة

3- الثلاسيميا المتوسطة Thalassemia intermedia ( داء الخضاب اتش Hb H disease):
السبب: نقص أو اعتلال وظيفي لثلاث جينات من أربع و هو الغالب و منها المكتسب في الكهولة و هو نادر الحدوث و مرتبط ببعض أنواع السرطانات 
الحالة السريرية:
المصاب يكون عادة شاحب اللون , و الغالب أن يكون نموهم طبيعي و إن كان البعض يتأخر نموه بسبب فقر الدم, و قد يكون هناك بروز لعظمتي الفك العلوي و الجبهة أحيان

أعراض التكسر : تتفاوت الأعراض من مريض و آخر من حيث شدة الأعراض و نلخصها في الآتي:
ا- تكسر في الدم و اصفرار (يرقان) للوليد بعد اليوم الأول من الولادة و قد يحتاج للعلاج بالضؤ الطبي أو أحيانا تغيير للدم
ب- نوبات التكسر( الانحلال) الدموي: اصفرار بلون البشرة و العينين و شحوب مع تغير في لون البول الى اللون الاحمر , و عادة يصاحب المريض أعراض فقر الدم الحاد مثل التعب و كثرة النوم و سرعة التنفس و سرعة نبضات القلب و قد تصل الى هبوط في الدورة الدموية في بعض الأحيان

التشخيص:
العد الدموي الشامل : فقر دم و عادة نسبة الخضاب بين 6 و 10 جم 

المضاعفات المتوقعة :
أ‌- الطحال الشره: حيث يكون الطحال مصدرا خر للانحلال الدموي المزمن و تقل نسبة خضاب الدم عن 6 جم% في أحيان كثيرة و كذلك قد تتكسر الكريات البيضاء و الصفيحات
ب‌- حصوات المرارة بسبب تكسر الدم و تجمع صبغة الخضاب في المرارة 
ت‌- نوبات انعدام التنسج: عادة بسبب التهاب فيروسي و يكون المريض شاحب اللون اكثر من المعتاد و قد تحدث لديه اعراض فقر الدم الحاد و عادة ينتهي الالتهاب في اسبوعين الى ثلاثة اسابيع و لا يحتاج الا لنقل دم إذا لزم الأمر ذلك 
ث‌- مضاعفات نقل الدم
ج‌- مضاعفات زيادة الحديد 


4- الثلاسيميا العظمى من نوع ألفا Hydrops Fetalis

السبب فقدان كل جينات سلاسل الفا من خضاب الدم مما يؤدي الى عدم وجود أي من سلاسل ألفا في خضاب الدم
الحالة السريرية : بما أن سلسلة الفا من خضاب الدم حيوية لحياة الانسان ففي فقدها تماما لا يستطع الجنين الحياة فيولد سقطا بسبب فقر الدم المزمن , و لكن هذا الأمر نادر جدا في مجتمعاتنا , هذا إن وجد



العلاج:

1- لا يحتاج حامل الصفة الصامتة أو الثلاسيميا الصغرى أي علاج 

2- داء خضاب الدم اتش ( ألفا ثلاسيميا المتوسطة) : 
v حامض الفوليك 1 ملغم يوميا
v نقل الدم عند الضرورة
v استئصال الطحال اذا كان شرها
v استئصال المرارة اذا لزم الأمر من وجود حصوات بها مع مراعاة ارشادات الطبيب المعالج
v التحصينات الاساسية و الاضافية للحماية من المستديمة النزلية و الرئويات و الحمى المخية الشوكية
v يمتنع المصاب عن جميع موانع التكسر الفولي مثل تناول أنواع الفول و الأكل المشتمل على الفول
v عدم التعرض للنفثالين : الذي يوضع في الحمامات لإزالة الرائحة و المضاد للعثة في الملابس
v عدم تناول مركبات السلفا و كذلك بعض الأدوية المضادة للملاريا و الأسبرين

3- الثلاسيميا العظمى من نوع ألفا : يولدون سقطا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة عزيزتي ..

الله يعطيج العافية ..

----------


## زهرة القلوب

_الله يعافيش_ 
_مشكوره خيتو على المرور_ 
_نورتينا_

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## زهرة القلوب

الله يعافيك 
مشكور اخوي على المرور 
 الله لايعدمنا من هالطله

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مشكوره خيتوو على الموضوع* 

*الله يشفي الجميع منه يارب*

*يعطيك العافيه على الطرح*

----------


## نور الشمس

معلومات قيمه ورائعه يا زهرة القلوب

يعطيج العافيه

----------

